# Suspension problem with Corsa D.



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

My girlfriends corsa D ( 2007 1.3 CDTI sxi) . Has a slight lean on the rear towards the passenger side. I have jacked up the rear and neither spring looks broken. And both shocks are newish (fitted last November) I have compared the wheel arch gap to our neighbours 1.2 corsa and hers leans the same yet is 2 years newer. There is about a 1.5 cm difference. Could this be a natural lean or is there something else I should be looking at??? 

And is there anyone on her who owns a corsa D too who could check out their own wheel arch gaps for a standard SXI ( these have different shocks vs design/life etc) 

(lean is on the same side as exhaust so could it be this??) Thanks in advance.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Try a Vauxhall forum such as vx-enthusiat.com where you will more specific info about your problem than a "detailing" forum


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to have a 2008 Corsa 'Life' & I had a problem with the front springs on that too. They were fractured & ultimately snapped after about 40,000 miles.

I had the same problem with my Corsa C before that too - I think it's a trait in the Corsas.

What is the mileage on your Corsa D out of interest?


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Mileage is 40000 so low for year. Both fronts have had new springs in the last two years. With rear shocks being replaced last year. 
Msv- have registered with a corsa d forum but their moderators are taking their time to allow me access.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Dampers / shock absorbers won't make a stationary car lean. It has to be springs , bushes or suspension mounts.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

You might find if you look closely at the rear springs you may just have a piece of a coil off.

For some reason vauxhall seem to fit chocolate springs to some of there cars. MK4 astras and Corsas across the range.

I have had 3 snap on mine till i fitted coilovers.


SXI's should be fitted with slightly smaller springs than normal models.

If your not sure or in any doubt get it checked out by someone who knows what to do :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

As above, a complete coil maybe snapped so it still looks intact.
Any chance of it having petrol spring fitted oneside (diesel normally stiffer due to added weight) thats a guess toing from other manafacturers though 
Not got a flat tyre or different siezed wheels or anything daft has it!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions people.

Rear springs are still original. And wheels/tyres are OK.







Bushes look fine and springs look good with each end sat neatly where it should be. Doesn't even look like an inch has come off or anything. (Clean patch on spring in picture was me feeling for the end before I jacked it up.) 
What's weird is the neighbours corsa which is petrol has the same lean. Could it just be a full tank of fuel???


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Must admit my grande punto often looks like its leaning to the left.... Ok why will that be relevent.... well the grande punto is a corsa underneath or is it the other way round 

best pic i could find of my rear axle set up










is it just the camber of where its parked i know mine is often that exaggerating the lean

PS if you get a squeak when going over rough ground remove the springs clean the rubbers springs and landing points and smear the rubbers in silicone grease


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

is it not what most manufactures do to make it look level when a driver is in it ?


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Whats it look like with the tyre on looking down the side of the car?

It could be the bearings in the trailing arm that's gone.


----------

